# Hodgman Muckbusters???



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Anyone familiar with Hodgman Muckbusters? They look like Muck Boots, without the Muck price. Any good? :?:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a pair that is now 3 years old and they are stil like new.They are so comfartable and easy to take on and off.In my opinion for the price they are great.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Where do you get them?


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Anthony Heath said:


> Where do you get them?


They are carried a variety of places. Most I've found on the Internet offer them for c. $52.00 or more, but I noticed that Wing Supply has them for $45. I saw them at Gander Mountain for $39.99.


----------

